# Look what I found at the dealer



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well it makes sense that it's on the Corvette since it has been there since the 90's and it kinda is a Grand Sport trademark...



Edit: I'm not hating on the mod, I'm just sayin'


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My dealership has a vette painted this way. Looks awful.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

silverWS.6 said:


> Well it makes sense that it's on the Corvette since it has been there since the 90's and it kinda is a Grand Sport trademark...'


Did not know that. I've never seen a vette with the stripes on it. Had to Bing search images. Must be rare?


----------



## Dingle049 (Feb 28, 2013)

If your cruze can keep up with a corvette I say go for it lol


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

There's a 1970's corvette around where I live that has it. I seen him a couple times.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dingle049 said:


> If your cruze can keep up with a corvette I say go for it lol


Mine can!


----------



## Dingle049 (Feb 28, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> Mine can!


 So can I, but only if theres a cop car in close visual proximity and the corvette is aware of this lol


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dingle049 said:


> So can I, but only if theres a cop car in close visual proximity and the corvette is aware of this lol


No one said it had to be flat out in a fair situation


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I dont really like that style stripes, just looks to me like the person ran out of money to paint the whole stripe


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I was hanging with a Corvette in traffic once. I went pedal to the metal to get over when a lane was ending, and once I moved over, I saw the Corvette sail past and dip in 2 cars ahead of me. I'm pretty sure he just laughed at me and stepped on the gas a little bit...didn't even hear good noises come out of it .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Mine can!


I can believe this.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Mine can!


Reminds me of when I was delusional in high school where I thought my 1979 AMC Concord Station Wagon could take a 1972 Ford Mustang Mach II with a 351 Cleveland 4 speed.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Patman said:


> Reminds me of when I was delusional in high school where I thought my 1979 AMC Concord Station Wagon could take a 1972 Ford Mustang Mach II with a 351 Cleveland 4 speed.


Given the right conditions, I can win a race against any car. I proved this many times in my Kia Rio against mustangs and even my wife's SRT-4. Racing isn't just about straight lines at WOT. Effective strategies are key.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are my stripes:


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Did not know that. I've never seen a vette with the stripes on it. Had to Bing search images. Must be rare?


originally released in 63 then came out in 96 producing 1000 cars.. loved the color combo on black wheels with the polished lip 20 years before it became cool. then came back again in '10 with the nice z06 wide flares Along with other z06 goodies


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's a poor imitation I saw today. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Here's a poor imitation I saw today.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Eeewwwwwww


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Given the right conditions, I can win a race against any car.


Please tell me which type of "race" your Cruze is faster in than the C6 Grandsport pictured at the start of this thread.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> My dealership has a vette painted this way. Looks awful.


They are actually vinyl graphics, so if the potential owner really hates the look they can be removed.

They are a Grandsport trademark, originally featured on the '96 and a 60's model as well if I remember correctly. They were also featured on the Ron Fellows edition C6 Z06.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sorry i'm thread jacking since this has nothing to do with what was said but i bet if i put my ECO into the bull run i think would win because i could go a lot further without filling up, or getting speeding tickets. Just my opinion.


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

titan2782 said:


> Did not know that. I've never seen a vette with the stripes on it. Had to Bing search images. Must be rare?


Not really, in 96 I believe they only came in Blue with black wheels and a polished lip. 



titan2782 said:


> Mine can!





Blue Angel said:


> Please tell me which type of "race" your Cruze is faster in than the C6 Grandsport pictured at the start of this thread.


Not to be a dick here, but I agree. Lets be honest now guys. 


H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm sorry i'm thread jacking since this has nothing to do with what was said but i bet if i put my ECO into the bull run i think would win because i could go a lot further without filling up, or getting speeding tickets. Just my opinion.


Oh really?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

silverWS.6 said:


> Oh really?


Exactly! People don't realize how good modern 'Vettes are at cuising past gas stations...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Please tell me which type of "race" your Cruze is faster in than the C6 Grandsport pictured at the start of this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Snow. Only plausible scenario.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the stripes on the Cruze I have seen a few silver ones with black stripes and it didn't even occur to me that it originated from a vette. I was actually thinking of getting these black stripes done on my car for looks. People that do have them are dealerships actually painting them on or is it a vinyl application? I remember going into my dealer and seeing a Camaro with "racing stripes" and it was all a vinyl layout. How much did you pay for this if you do have it on your car?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Here are my stripes:
> View attachment 11908


In my opinion, they need to be a bit thicker... 

I wouldn't mind have a single stripe on the right hand side of mine, slightly gray almost like a ghost stripe...


----------



## woody13eco (Jan 20, 2013)

Corvette stripes belong on a Corvette, not a Cruze. Although it's not as bad as the old broad at work who has Mustang stripes on her 2.7L v6 Charger. haha


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Please tell me which type of "race" your Cruze is faster in than the C6 Grandsport pictured at the start of this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Never said "faster". Why the heck would I say something like that? Winning doesn't always mean "fastest".

What types of races could my Cruze (or your Cruze) have a chance to win against a Vette? Well, let's see now, how about any type of race where power train doesn't matter or is effectively taken away as an advantage. As I said, I've beaten plenty of higher performance vehicles in races from point A to point B on freeway's and highways. Effectively using traffic and employing tactics such as blocking make all the difference. How about any type of bracket race. Autocross. 

This is not to say that I could beat any driver, cause I most likely could not.

Just for fun, I'll say I bet the Cruze would oust a Vette in the Baja-400


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just for fun said:


> Depends on which one fell apart first? To me the Baja is a desert rally but I am willing to be corrected if this is something else?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Depends on which one fell apart first? To me the Baja is a desert rally but I am willing to be corrected if this is something else?


Yeah, it's a desert race meant for trophy style trucks. But I say the Cruze (non-eco) because it has better clearance. They would both fall apart or bottom out and rip out parts long before they ever finished.


----------

